# R35 CBA Front clip wanted



## GreeceS13 (Aug 4, 2006)

Hello, 

If you have front parts except engine send me pm.
I need everything... Radiators.. Bumper, lights, Fenders, axles, hubs, brakes etc.
Everyhing

Also front airbags, dash, airbag ecu

Thanks,
Harrys


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Is your car rhd or lhd?


----------

